# Bingo Dabbers or Daubers...



## Oobleck1441 (Jan 14, 2007)

Everyone knows when you run a production, ideas come up at the oddest times. Well I am currently working on the musical, Aladdin. But anyways. While at afternoon bingo this afternoon, I looked and my bingo dabber (or Dauber) and a great idea came to me. Instead of using colored post it flags or what ever, use different colored bingo daubers to mark your cues. Like green would be rail cues, red would be LX, or blue could be sound. Has anyone ever tried this before??? The only problem I could think of while using something like this is waiting awhile to let the ink dry... Give your input.. Thanks in advance...


----------



## soundman (Jan 14, 2007)

Another problem would be if you had to move the cue, you would either have to draw arrows all over the page or keep spare copys handy.


----------



## avkid (Jan 14, 2007)

A paint can full of White Out


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, why not just use highliters or sharpies in that case?


----------



## Oobleck1441 (Jan 14, 2007)

soundman said:


> Another problem would be if you had to move the cue, you would either have to draw arrows all over the page or keep spare copys handy.



Well right now I have a first draft of my prompt book with my cues written in right now... Once I have everything written out I'll have a finaly copy where nothing should have to be changed... But otherwise, good point...


----------



## KaR356i (Jan 15, 2007)

I've used those different colored tabs you buy for file folders to mark the pages of the script that had warns and Goes for long shows and particularly musicals. Of course I still wrote everything in, the colored tabs were just there so I could easily flip to the next cue...Sometimes you get long scenes with nothing going on, and the tabs made it easy to get to the next page I needed to see And I could tell by the color whether it was a fly cue, scenery cue, lights, sound, etc.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 15, 2007)

The bingo marker idea just seems like reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Oobleck1441 (Jan 15, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> The bingo marker idea just seems like reinventing the wheel.



Okay, okay... Don't make me look like an idiot here... lol... just wondering if anyones ever tried it... I'll try it and let everyone kno how it works out...:neutral:


----------



## Footer (Jan 15, 2007)

Oobleck1441 said:


> Okay, okay... Don't make me look like an idiot here... lol... just wondering if anyones ever tried it... I'll try it and let everyone kno how it works out...:neutral:




Do whatever works for you. I have worked with SM's that do their entire prompt book in word and print it out on final dress, and SM's that books look like cat scratch all over the place. Both called the shows just as well as the other. Just remember whatever you do keep consistent and legible just in case someone else has to call the show.


----------

